# what is this plant?



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

thanks,
John


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm. Hard to say.

I believe that it is Limnophila aromaticoides.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with Brian. Limnophila aromaticoides.

Carlos


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree. One good way to tell is to smell it, as strange as it may sound. I've noticed my L. aromatica has a very strong scent to it.


----------

